#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Amazing village of Afghanistan - This is why US cant find Osama!

## akchadha

Village in Afghanistan. Can you believe it? Very interesting. 

And you wonder why they can't find 
Osama Bin Laden? 








  Similar Threads: Amazing AmaZing FONTS P.A.College of Engineering (PACE) Kairangala Village 2013 admission,cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus Simply amazing we(O)man ```its amazing....................

----------


## sciengprof

Your tag head is outdated.

----------

